# 2012 IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual Volume 1: Code Application Examples



## tua85366 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey guys,

Does anybody out there have a physical copy of the 2012 IBC Structural/Seismic Design Manual Volume 1: Code Application Examples they'd be willing to sell? It appears that edition is out of printing and I can't seem to find a hard copy of it anywhere online. Since California is on the 2015 IBC it looks like they're phasing out any design manual referencing the 2012 IBC. I would prefer to keep in line with 2012 IBC in my studies for the 2017 October SE Lateral Buildings exam since that's the code the exam will be referencing. 

Shoot me a PM if you can help out.


----------



## LadyEnginerd (Aug 3, 2017)

You can buy the pdf, print it and put it in a 3-ring binder and still use it for the exam. 

http://shop.iccsafe.org/2012-ibc-seaoc-structural-seismic-design-manual-volume-1-code-application-examples.html

I also found it on amazon, but I think it's a bit over priced there. 

https://www.amazon.com/2012-Structural-Seismic-Design-Manual/dp/1609834941


----------



## tua85366 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you for the response. I caved and bought the 2015 Edition. I don't think there is much difference between the two prints.

Thanks again!


----------



## civilahmad (Aug 15, 2017)

is it allowed to use printed standards in binders?!!


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Aug 15, 2017)

civilahmad said:


> is it allowed to use printed standards in binders?!!


Yes.



tua85366 said:


> Thank you for the response. I caved and bought the 2015 Edition. I don't think there is much difference between the two prints.
> 
> Thanks again!


There is almost no difference from what I found.


----------

